
Early-stage companies, get ready to be punched in the face - jhulla
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/09/early-stage-companies-get-ready-to-be-punched-in-the-face/
======
sagivo
2012 - we have million users, we will find how to make money.

2013 - we have 100 million users, we will find how to make money.

2014 - we have billion users, we will find how to make money.

2015 - we have no money.

